# Remote shifting on tiller



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sell it and get an older Mercury they're forward and reverse is in the handle Yamaha screwed the pooch on that.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

There have been a couple members on here that have fabricated a remote linkage that allowed them to “reach” the shift lever - kind of like a tiller extension does for the throttle. I have an old Mariner (Mercury) 9.9 that has the twist shift, and it is a great feature. But i’ve had other outboards with the shift lever on the side, and once I got used to it I didn’t mind at all.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Yamaha 20 hp w/ a 30” extension... I launch on a very narrow creek, sub 6’ wide and windy. You will get used to it but I have found it useful to face the motor in tight situations with a lot of current. Hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

You’ll need a morse dc control and a 3300 series cable at the correct length. You’ll also need engine end cable adaptors and might want the morse dc control bracket.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&ved=0ahUKEwjpheTDs7TnAhXEMd8KHWzXB1cQgTYImQc


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

Teleflex 301916


----------

